# Tappan crappie



## dutchbuoy (Dec 24, 2014)

Anybody else having trouble getting keepers this year? Was there on Sat for a couple hours caught plenty but only a couple over 9". Seems this has been the story on Tappan this year and last. Curious to hear from others on this. Thinking of trying Seneca or Salt Fork for a change.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Same for me this spring.


----------



## Buckeye3405 (Dec 19, 2018)

I was driving by on US250 yesterday and watched a boat fishermen land a really nice saugeye right in the "honey hole" by the causeway bridge. He was jigging. Makes me wanna try to get out. I have a 8.5' x 4' boat with 40lb Minn Kota. Maybe I'll try to take it out for saugeye.


----------

